# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  Approval Workflow

## sanaz_25

چطور می شه یه approval workflow توی sharepoint designer 2010 ایجاد کرد. من از ورژن foundation استفاده می کنم.  کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه????

----------


## amin1softco

همینو تو گوگل بزنید میاد
مرحله به مرحله :
http://blogs.technet.com/b/meacoex/a...p-by-step.aspx
فیلم :
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/sh...101897477.aspx

----------


## mona11

اگه خیلی میخواید سفارشیش کنید،لیستتونو داخل sharepoint designer باز کنید و ادامه ی کار رو اونجا دنبال کنید...

----------

